# Kitchen sink waste through the eyes of a handyman.



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Not only was this originally hacked, Someone actually came back and double hacked it with an epoxy repair..


----------



## melkoj (Jul 24, 2011)

Is that an optical illusion.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Is it?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I like the sideways trap, the epoxy is just ridiculous, the trap is a swing trap too so a proper repair ain't hard to do :laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I like the sideways trap, the epoxy is just ridiculous, the trap is a swing trap too so a proper repair ain't hard to do :laughing:


The trap with the epoxy joint wasn't even glued. And there was a split nut on the trap on the right. The thing wasn't even leaking they just called me because the garbage disposal wasn't working..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> The trap with the epoxy joint wasn't even glued. And there was a split nut on the trap on the right. The thing wasn't even leaking they just called me because the garbage disposal wasn't working..


I bet the HO said "but it's working fine" in regardes to the hacked-up plumbing


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I bet the HO said "but it's working fine" in regardes to the hacked-up plumbing


Well, the job was for a landlord who happened to be out of town so it was a little tuff to explain it to him that there was all these different issues under his sink.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Hacktabulous!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ah yes, how to communicate that the work is crap. Try this "The plumbing under the sink is a disaster. It needs completely redone, or my name is not going on it."


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

Laughed so hard


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

cincy plumber said:
 

> Laughed so hard


Well atleast they have a under-sink RO system :laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

cincy plumber said:


> Laughed so hard


I got to admit these guys are creative.. That's what we call a Rube Goldberg!!!:laughing:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Thats Great. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It looks like somebody paid attention when they read my book... :thumbup:
Nice Work!


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

You gotta love the handyman work. I ran across a trap made from radiator hose a while back. I wish I would have taken a picture.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

rob the plumber said:


> You gotta love the handyman work. I ran across a trap made from radiator hose a while back. I wish I would have taken a picture.


Radiator hose is essential to the handy hackers inventory.. Along with duct tape, silicone and epoxy putty...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> Radiator hose is essential to the handy hackers inventory.. Along with duct tape, silicone and epoxy putty...


U frogot sharkbites in the list


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's another Gem....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> Here's another Gem....


Well atleast the tubular drain lines are pitched :laughing:


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

The trap certainly won't dry out any year soon.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> Here's another Gem....


I especially like the use of the 6" tubular extension on the right. You know that means he made another trip to Home Dumpo to get it after he cut the tail peice too short.....:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Well atleast the tubular drain lines are pitched :laughing:


With a 9 gallon trap seal, I'm positive the pitch was
un-intentional...



Mississippiplum said:


> :laughing:


^^^
I thought I would save you the trouble ... that is what you would've responded with regardless. Its all you ever respond with...



Mississippiplum said:


> :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Well atleast the tubular drain lines are pitched :laughing:


With a 9 gallon trap seal, I'm positive the pitch was
un-intentional...



Mississippiplum said:


> :laughing:


^^^
I thought I would save you the trouble ... that is what you would've responded with regardless. Its all you ever respond with...



Mississippiplum said:


> :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

U666A said:


> With a 9 gallon trap seal, I'm positive the pitch was
> un-intentional...
> 
> ^^^
> I thought I would save you the trouble ... that is what you would've responded with regardless. Its all you ever respond with...


What's wrong with laughing........ 
And the pitch thing was obisly a joke.


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

This was supposedly done by a plumber, I think not!


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

cincy plumber said:


> This was supposedly done by a plumber, I think not!


That's a very deep strainer....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I bet the disposer smells nice


----------

